
Google Apps + OpenID = identity hub for SaaS - blasdel
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2009/07/google-apps-openid-identity-hub-for.html
======
zacharypinter
I hope Google makes a nice product here, but I honestly can't think of a more
frustrating company to deal with for identity management.

I've got a:

\- Gmail Account

\- Personal Domain w/ Google Apps

\- Business Domain (my LLC) w/ Google Apps

\- Another Business Domain (shared LLC) w/ Google Apps

\- Several other related Google logins/associations for Google Group invites,
Feedburner, Youtube, etc

My email and calendar are on my personal domain; however, that breaks the
calendar links that sites like EventBrite provide since they assume a gmail-
style URL. Also, I've found that my Google Apps email account lags behind the
standard gmail features (themes took forever to get enabled).

I try to keep my business-related activities isolated from my personal Google
logins, so I'm always switching accounts when I log into Analytics/Adsense. I
made the mistake of signing up for App Engine (w/ Java) under my personal
domain's google account. I eventually made a business-related application, so
I tried to setup App Engine under my business domain's google account.
However, I had already verified my cell phone number under my personal domain
and couldn't use it again. So, I had to borrow a friend's cell number and get
the authorization code from him. However, I was logged into Gmail at the time,
so the authorization ended up going on my gmail account. I finally gave up
when I was prompted to validate a 3rd unique cell phone number.

Knowing the hassle of Google accounts, I started consolidating new services
under my gmail account. So, when I finally got my Google Voice invite, I used
my gmail login. However, if I'm logged into my personal domain's email when I
visit Google Voice, then the contacts page is completely broken. I'm always
logged in under my personal domain, so I end up having to use a different
browser just to access Google Voice.

I would _really_ like it if Google started working on a way to
manage/consolidate all of its accounts. The reality is that most people have
more than one Google account, and switching between them is a major hassle.

